# Furthest Distance You've Camped With Your Outback?



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

While discussing future camping endeavors, the DH & I were wondering what is the furthest distance you've taken the Outback? 
Our furthest distance to date is Niagra Falls ON CA, last week, 400 mi. one way.

Thanks in advance for your replies,
Tami

I apologize if this is a repeated topic. I have searched through many pages & tried to do a "real" search & I am not very good at that.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Our longest trip so far this year was approx 2500 mile round trip. We went to the Smokey MTS in TN, and to visit some family in OH. We had a great time, the boys are wonderful travlers and love to play "car games" while we are on the road.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

NJ to Hill City, SD and back. I think it was about 1700 miles one way. Total trip mileage was 4,300.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

To date, about 425 miles, one way.

Mark


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

So far our longest trip is from San Jose Ca. to Yellowstone Park appx. 3300 miles when we got home.

Rob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Florida and back...3100 total for the 2 weeks


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

A 1200 mile roundtrip earlier this year, and we're getting ready for an 1800 mile roundtrip at the end of the month. Luckily, this weekend's trip is only about 10 miles! lol


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Last summer 28 days and 5200 miles, from Orlando to Lav Vegas and back. Followed two days later by Orlando to NY ( this was part of a move.)

Last two weeks 900 miles each way from NY to GA and back.

We don't do many short trips. Going to the Pig Roast at Otter Creek will be the shortest trip with the outback.

My Titan has 26K miles on it - 10K of that is towing the Outback

Jared


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I wish I had time for longer trips but right now we restrict ourselves to travel to our destination in one day. The longest trip so far was to San Diego which is about 375 miles each way.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

900 miles one way to Disney was the longest. We did it in 2 days.
450 miles one way to Myrtle Beach was the second longest pull.

Will


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The longest trip we have taken was the very first trip...Delaware to Orlando and back...total of about 2000 miles round trip. This year we have been sticking to 1 tank of fuel each way.

Gary


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I have went from Mid Michigan to FL twice. Once to Tampa then over to Gulf shores AL and return, 5000 miles on Outback, next to Talahassee, Tampa, FL Keys and return, about 5500 miles on Outback. Both trips were two months long.
Don't think I am going this winter, have some other things I want to buy instead of MEGA-GALLONS of expensive fuel.
Bob


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Seattle to Wisconsin and back last September, about 3600 miles round trip.
It was the maiden voyage for the new fiver


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We did 1400 miles round trip from NH to Washington DC. It was a gresat trip. We had a blast!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I wish I had time for longer trips but right now we restrict ourselves to travel to our destination in one day. The longest trip so far was to San Diego which is about 375 miles each way.


Agreed! Would love to take a long (L - O - N - G) trip with Puff. To date, the furthest has been to the Adirondacks (~ 450m 1-way in 1-day) and I think it will be about the same (maybe a little more) to Otter Lake, PA. in Oct. This is our 1st season and those are the 2 longest trips scheduled happening. (Next year is our Africa trip sans OB - - - all camping will be close to home and on the cheap ... most likely on Gary's "1 tank of Fuel" Plan). Hah - could be the new "1 tank/season" plan !


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

RI to Orlando(3000miles) a few times and we are packing to head to Cedar Point







(1400miles) tonight.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> RI to Orlando(3000miles) a few times and we are packing to head to Cedar Point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a great trip, John. I lived in Findlay, OH for 9 years....LOTS of hrs spent at CP!!!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Palm Bay Florida to Watertown Ct. and back. Plus a few side trips. Appx 2500 miles.

We aren't planning another trip that long. At least not in the short time frame we had.

For now, we are limiting our camping trips to no more than 4 hours driving.

That way we can spend more time camping!

Dan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW, I'm impressed. Those are some serious trips!!







That is awesome, you all know how to really enjoy your outbacks!! The kids all did well driving those long distances?









Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Longest trip so far 4000km round trip
Shortest 10km round trip








Longest Weekend camp - 9hrs oneway NE Rally







(Twin Mountain will be longer)

We have a 10,000km round trip in planning stage for 08/09 - West Coat Time - looked out West Coaster's

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Longest for us so far would be from Pa. to Fort Wilderness,Orlando Fla.
About 2300 miles round trip

Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Wolfie -- that was a good one. One tank of gas = driveway camping.


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

New York to Myrtle Beach, SC. Not sure the miles.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Niagara Falls is the longest, so far. 490 miles each way, 10.5 hrs out, 9.5 hrs coming home. 8 mpg









I'd do Fort Wilderness if I had a newer truck, enough time, a better paying job, more patience, etc.

Maybe someday.

Steve


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

From SouthEastern Pennsylvania

1) Longest --> 2000 mile round trip to Fort Wilderness, FLA (rental trailer prior to Outback







)
2) Longest with OB --> 1400 mile round trip to Edisto Beach, SC in April
3) Then our recent trip to Niagara Falls Rally --> 1000 miles including sight seeing.

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guy sur do get a lot of mile in. My longest trip to date is about a 5hr drive.

But next summer will bring on Zion...and that will shatter my record.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I have probably driven the least, only 2 trips so far and 100 miles is the farthest not even a tank of gas.

But I do plan to make a lot of longer trips in the future, like Spokane, Lots of Oregon trips, Yellowstone, Mt Rushmore, Idaho and who knows were else. There so many placed to camp out here in the west so I could spend years trying to camp them all.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> Well I have probably driven the least, only 2 trips so far and 100 miles is the farthest not even a tank of gas.
> 
> But I do plan to make a lot of longer trips in the future, like Spokane, Lots of Oregon trips, Yellowstone, Mt Rushmore, Idaho and who knows were else. There so many placed to camp out here in the west so I could spend years trying to camp them all.


How about joining us in Oregon from Sept 8-10th at the PNW Rally?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You guy sur do get a lot of mile in. My longest trip to date is about a 5hr drive.
> 
> But next summer will bring on Zion...and that will shatter my record.


And I'm looking forward to helping you celebrate your record at Zion.


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

We just returned from our longest voyage with our Outback. We attended the IRV2 National Rally in the Smokey Mountains (Pigeon Forge, TN area). 480 miles one-way (simple math calculates to 960 miles round trip).


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

RizFam said:


> WOW, I'm impressed. Those are some serious trips!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My son did very well on our 2500 mile jaunt. We gave him plenty of things to keep him occupied and stopped every 3-4 hours.

Our dog also did wonderfully. She rode in the camper in her own space we provided for her.

My DW on the other hand did not do that well. If we could travel that distance WITHOUT bridges, overpasses, traffic, large trucks, mountainous roads, rain, fog, AND could drive the interstate at about 45 mph, she'd be a great traveller.

But since we live in the real world, we now limit our trips to 4 hours or less.

Dan


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well I have probably driven the least, only 2 trips so far and 100 miles is the farthest not even a tank of gas.
> 
> But I do plan to make a lot of longer trips in the future, like Spokane, Lots of Oregon trips, Yellowstone, Mt Rushmore, Idaho and who knows were else. There so many placed to camp out here in the west so I could spend years trying to camp them all.


How about joining us in Oregon from Sept 8-10th at the PNW Rally?















[/quote]

I would love to and have tried to find a way to do so. But being the new guy at my Job and even though I Have weekends off I don't get that holiday off so the best I could do is drive all day camp overnight then drive home the next morning. Bend Oregon is about 8 hours without a trailer so It would be quite a drive. Ypu all will have a great time and some day I will make a rally and meet some of these other great Outbackers.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> WOW, I'm impressed. Those are some serious trips!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We make a serious effort to prepare the kids. DW goes out and gets all sorts of activity books and coloring books. Each kid has there own box of pencils/crayons/sharpener etc. We drive until to about the half way mark for the day stop for one hour and hit the road again. Last summer after about 25 days everyone was ready to be home, so that last few days seemed longer. As for me and DW we love to drive and without the kids can drive forever.

Jared


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> But next summer will bring on Zion...and that will shatter my record.


Exactly









We also do the same as Jared with each kid having there own supply of coloring books, etc. Also a 12v TV , DVD combo with headphones.

John


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We try to take one long trip each year. In 2005 we drove from Texas to Orlando (Fort Wilderness), March of this year we drove from Texas to Destin Florida and next summer we are headed back to Fort Wilderness. At first I was nervous about driving that far but everything goes really well. We have all the entertainment in the Burb for the kids, and DW, so everyone does really well. We do not drive more than 500 miles a day so that makes these trips very relaxing. On the way to Destin we stop in Hattisburg, Ms for the night. We also hit one more RV park before we get to Orlando.

We treat our Outback as our Hotel room. Anytime we go out of town for more than one night the Outback is with us.

Great Times Outbacking!!!!!!!! 
KB


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

dmbcfd said:


> Niagara Falls is the longest, so far. 490 miles each way, 10.5 hrs out, 9.5 hrs coming home. 8 mpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's funny







Never a bad thing to know your limitations











> We make a serious effort to prepare the kids. DW goes out and gets all sorts of activity books and coloring books. Each kid has there own box of pencils/crayons/sharpener etc. We drive until to about the half way mark for the day stop for one hour and hit the road again. Last summer after about 25 days everyone was ready to be home, so that last few days seemed longer. As for me and DW we love to drive and without the kids can drive forever.
> 
> Jared





> My son did very well on our 2500 mile jaunt. We gave him plenty of things to keep him occupied and stopped every 3-4 hours.
> 
> Dan


Yes Jared & Dan thanks, we do the same plus the DVD player w/ every movie my son owns, & all of his favorite toys in addition to new ones







So, far he is doing real well with travelling







however, not too sure how it would go if we decided to trek to Disney or out west







I like the 500mi rule that might just work for us?

Tami


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

500 mile rule BAH








Wendsday got up at 3:15am
On the road at 3:45am
drove 725 miles to Cedar Point
Checked in at 4:00pm same day
Set up and had dinner
Coaster time started at 7pm
Did the three biggest ones by closing at 10pm
Went to a nearby Walmart for a couple of things at 12am
Called it a day at 1am

Thursday back to the coasters at 10am

Still here and the weather is great

Now Sunday I will do the 725 mile trip home


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey JohnP that is quite the drive & quite the day. Glad you arrived at the CG safely








When I metioned the 500mi rule that KB spoke about, I was talking about for the kids







Just thinking that anymore then 500mi/day in a very lengthy trip might be too much for my boy.

Enjoy the rest of your vacation & have a safe trip back home.

Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hmmm, let's see....200 miles round trip so far...Whew!!


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi,








We took our longest trip this year and traveled about 4000 miles this year between BBQ Contests and a trip to Yellowstone.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

We are a little under 900 for a round trip. I too want to take an extended trip but feel that we may end up like Chevy Chase in the Vacation movies (less the Christy Brinkley scenes, I'm sure







)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Maiden voyage last March, mid-Michigan to central Florida, roughly 2,600 miles round trip.







XM Radio and books on CD made for good entertainment while driving.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Little miss Outy doesn't have the miles on her yet but she will in September. 1706 miles one way from Pontiac, Ill. to Glacier National Park.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

did a 2 week trip covering 1300 miles and never left the state of minnesota!! went up to Itasca (Mississippi river headwaters), visited most of the North shore, down into eastern and southeastern minnesota following the mississippi river, and back home again. stayed in 6 state parks, went almost a half mile underground at the Soudan Mine state park, swam in lake superior, hiked the bluffs along lake peppin, and visited the caves at forrestville/mystery caves state park. we did a longer trip (1800 miles) last year, but it invovled multiple states.

man, now i really want spring to come so i can go camping again!!

scott


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

To Florida----650 one way! In less than 10 Hrs---I was in a hurry


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

1911 miles. Albuquerque to Newport News VA. It was a move though. Camping in the Outback is great while looking for a house.


----------



## OBOregon (Jan 27, 2007)

We have had our 25RSS since April of 06 and havent gone on a long haul yet. We just planned out frist 14 day trip to Mt Rushmore and the Badlands. We cannot wait.....some friends of ours did this last year and said it was a blast. They are going with us this year as well. More to come I am sure as we will post our experience as there will be lots of tips and feedback since we will be out for a 14 day stretch.

Happy Outbacking!!!!!!


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

We've only traveled a few hours from home so far with our Outback, but we have our biggest trip to date setup for memorial day weekend. From SE Michigan up through the UP into Bigfork Minnesota and back. IT will be about a 1700 mile round trip. I can't wait.


----------

